# A propos de la réservation



## X-Scorpion-X (7 Mai 2010)

Petite question  est-ce-que ça sera possible de réserver un ipad a partir du10 mai le payer et faire livrer chez un ami en France sachant que j'habite au Luxembourg?*


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2010)

Attends le 10


----------



## flamoureux (7 Mai 2010)

En espérant aussi que l'annonce du prix fasse baisser les prix exorbitant qu'on voit sur ebay et autres...


----------



## tatiak (7 Mai 2010)

Et, une question bête, est-il possible de réserver l'iPad sur le site apple et de le prendre dans une boutique apple?
 tatiak


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

tatiak a dit:


> Et, une question bête, est-il possible de réserver l'iPad sur le site apple et de le prendre dans une boutique apple?
> tatiak



Aux States c'était possible, en France on verra Lundi.


----------

